# How to disassemble a Sony Vaio



## Jackelangelo (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi, 
My Sony Vaio PCG-FR415B is beginning to overheat (as they are liable to do) so, having tried everything else, i decided to disassemble and clean out any dust etc from the fan and heatsink. However, this is not so easy.

I removed all screws (8?) from the bottom, 2 from the back and 3 hidden under the screen - which i also removed. I also took off the 4 access plates on the back and removed the HD and 2 screws beneath that as well as the 2 hidden by the battery. This still gives no access to the stuff i want and I can't find any way to remove speaker panel or keyboard. 

Have googled it like mad but no luck, so any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance, Jack.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://frijoles.hungry.com/c1-info/faq.html


----------



## Jackelangelo (Nov 14, 2005)

*Sony Vaio disassemble information needed*

Hi Dai, 
Thanks for your reply but unfortunately there is nothing on the site you pointed me towards about the PCG-FR series. There's plenty about other types, but nothing that helps on my one (PCG-FR415B). Any other help would be much appreciated. Cheers, Jack.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

all i have found is the manual
http://www.vaio-link.com/manuals/manuals.asp?l=en&category=-1&serie=-1&m=1466


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Some laptops have a screw on the left side of the computer that
secures the speaker assembly.
Look along the left side for a small screw.
If it is there,remove it and the speakers should slide to the right and lift up.


----------



## purepc.com (Nov 12, 2005)

*Disassembling laptops can be very tricky*

because the little tabs that hold the casing together are fragile. 

Use a tine flathead scredriver to pry the pieces apart, then try to insert another and pry perpendicular the pieces in question. 

Also, if something comes off too hard, chances are you forgot a screw. many screws hide under little plastic hole covers that blend into the bottom and sides of the machine, and you'd never guess they were there.

Good luck to ya!


----------



## Jackelangelo (Nov 14, 2005)

*Still trying*

Thanks for all your help, but still no luck as yet. No screws on the side at all and i've pulled everything i can off the bottom to get to any more, but nothing. I'm a little wary about trying to work my way to any tabs as my prising might break something, but a guess that's all i can do. If anyone can find anything else please let me know. Cheers, Jack


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this is the closest i have come so far
http://store.nexttronics.com/new-sony-parts-f-series.html


----------



## Jackelangelo (Nov 14, 2005)

*Almost*

Cheers Dai, i'd not found this before and it is the closest thing i've seen, but unfortunately not quite the right one (and I find it pretty difficult to get my head around anyway!) Thanks for the help and if you can find out any more please let me know. Jack.


----------



## Jackelangelo (Nov 14, 2005)

*Problem solved*

Hi. Just to let anyone know, the speaker assembly (darker strip near screen hinge) is attached to the surrounding case. However, the part of the case immediately surrounding the speaker assembly (1cm from the edge of darker area) is not attached to the rest of the casing, although it looks like it is. This whole area can therefore be prised up (from the top edge of the keyboard, pivoting at the screen hinge) as there are only 4 clips keeping it in place. After this, the rest of disassembly is pretty straightforward. Jack


----------

